# L&W pint



## midway49 (Aug 24, 2012)

Dug this recently and best I can gather it's unknown in pint.  Any thoughts or info?  It does have a crack.


----------



## midway49 (Aug 24, 2012)

oops


----------



## deenodean (Aug 24, 2012)

There is one pint mentioned in Red Book # 10 with base marked L & W or unmarked. Stopper neck finish for Kline type stopper. Pint aqua $300.00 and up, if this is the one. Perhaps those familiar with this jar will comment. 
 Nice find for sure!!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe it's just the photo, but are you sure that's a pint?  Have you filled it with water to see how much it holds?  Somehow it just looks smaller than that.  Maybe you just have huge hands? -Tammy


----------



## coreya (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like an unlisted ( in that size) # 1528 (in the red book and the fruit jar works) circa 1863-1871. There is a long info write up in the Fruit jar works about the evolution of the company, in 1863 Thomas Wightman, M.A. Lorenz & Alexander W.K. Nimik entered partnership under the firm name of Lorenz & Wightman until 1871. This style comes in marked base and unmarked base with quart being 40-50 and HG being 50-75. Please show a pic of the base and the reverse if possible. (this info is from Red Book 9 so it might be listed in 10 as Deenodean has indicated- if its the same one)


----------



## midway49 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help and comments guys and gal.  
 No other embossing- not even ghosted or peened out.  Smooth base with key portion barely visible in center.   Holds exactly one pint.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 25, 2012)

agree with Tammy, it looks like a half pint. Yes , a liquid measurement would solve that. If it is a half pint than it is not listed in RB 10...


----------



## midway49 (Sep 8, 2012)

After talking with several prominent jar collectors, it seems there is one undamaged  embossed pint example known. It is embossed L&W on both the side and the base.


----------

